# wheel lock out problem



## JoeZ (Nov 16, 2018)

I have an ancient Craftsman from 2001. The 11 HP 30"- Model536-881112


It came with a wheel lockout on the left wheel. The problem is that although it seems to be locked position - when I'm pushing a lot of snow and the machine is struggling to advance- I notice that the right wheel will start spinning due to the resistance of too much snow- but the left wheel isn't turning at all- which makes me think that the lock out is always not working. I'll notice that the "disc wheel" (as it's described in the parts section of the manual) is turning- but the wheel isn't engaging with it. But, when I'm not moving the machine, it sure looks like the lockout pin is in one of those holes. So, I'm concluding I'm never getting any traction from that wheel. So, somehow, the disc wheel isn't engaging with the wheel.


I'm a mechanical idiot- always have been. I don't get mechanics.


I don't get how the disc wheel, when the lockout pin is in the locked position- make the wheel turn. Just by the pressure against the wheel?



So, here's a idiotic question- are both wheels supposed to have power? Or is it just that when the machine is pushing hard against too much snow - and the other wheel is spinning- the left wheel is supposed to not engage with the disc wheel? Is it supposed to slip?


Also, and maybe most significant, is it OK to removed the entire wheel lockout mechanism?



I would be thrilled if anyone here can enlighten me on this.


thanks,
Joe


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi Joe, I just joined the forum and I think I had the same issue as you. My left wheel was not locked in order to help turn the machine. But that gave me huge traction issues in snow. My right wheel would spin in butter and my left would just stand there. I fixed the issue by locking the left wheel on the shaft. If you turn your left wheel you will see a drilled hole. Place a pin in there and it will lock your left wheel for more traction


----------

